# First Post. First slingshot. First kills.



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

I live in Anchor Point Alaska. It is moose season. My buddy Zach and I seem to see Spruce Hens every time we moose hunt, but we can't shoot them because of the noise. So after a bit of brainstorming we decided on slingshots. That's when I found this wonderful site! Thank you all for the education! My success tonight is largely due to the information shared on this site!

So a couple days ago, I found a downed dry, alder branch with a nice fork in it. I figured why not! My pops donated some thera band for the bungees and my old skate shoes supplied the leather ammo pouch. I spent WAY more time than needed making it comfy and pretty but that's how I get down. I took the dog down our favorite trail about 1/4 mile from the house for our evening walk and I figured I would keep the slingshot and a bag of marbles in my pocket, and a 300 win mag on my shoulder. The 300 win mag didn't see any action but the new Natural did! Long story short.... DINNER! I was pretty excited about the first one. The second one was even better! Head and neck shots at 12 to 15 yards. They fall right over and the dog gets after them and keeps an eye so any wounded ones don't run. No running this evening. I love it when a plan comes together!

Slingshot- Red Alder natural fork- Stained light oak color. painted with clear gloss engine enamel. 
Bands- doubled up Black TheraBand. 1 in straight cut because it's hard to cut tapers with scissors. 7.25 inches long.
Ammo- Marbles.

Range- 12 and 15 yards.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Welcome and good shooting


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! I love good hunting stories so in the future don’t hesitate sharing. Congratulations on your first two!!


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Love it! Welcome and great job. A slingshot can change everything.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Good looking shooter and a danged nice harvest.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Nice job all around. Miss hunting with a dog. Do you ever get to the point when it is slow of saying to yourself "geeze I'd like to get one if just for the dog?"


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Nothing like early success to get you hooked on slingshots. I have shot a couple of Fool's Hens with a slingshot while hunting elk here in Colorado. I have also found the slingshot a useful hunting tool in med day when deer are beaded down in think bras. I fire off a few rocks to the far side of the thicket, making noice to scare up any deer that are hiding there.

GP


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Oh yeah ....nice lob on the slingshot frame too. Welcome.

GP


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Welcome to the forum! Great shooting!! And nice catty.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Great slingshot! Awesome dog! Nice shooting! Welcome!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Simply awesome!

The silence of the slingshot when hunting is truly an advantage. Great story.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Woooooooooo! Welcome.

You have the dream set up there.

Dog, fresh poultry, and slingshots.


----------

